# [V] Blu Ray The Book of Eli special limited edition



## Freddy (18. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag.

Ich verkaufe The Book of Eli in der nur bei Amazon erhältlichen special limited edition. Das Paket ist ungeöffnet und noch eingeschweißt.

Mein Angebot VB 32€ inklusive Versand

Desweiteren verkaufe ich noch eine PS3 Bluetooth Fernbedienung, ebenfalls neu für VB 20€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Freddy (28. Dezember 2010)

UP:
Jetzt auf ebay.
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


----------

